
Show HN: I couldn't find a Mac TODO in my Menubar, so I made it - Safaiyeh
https://www.mactodo.app/?ref=hn
======
soulchild37
I had this idea one week ago, you beat me to it. Congratulation on the
release!

------
iDemonix
I'm not sure you looked that hard...

